# Meklē produktu? >  MITSUBISHI <TRANSISTOR ARRAY> M54519P aizvietošana

## Tristan

Sveiki

Kāds varētu ieteikt ar ko aizvietot M54519P  - vēlams uz vietas pieejamu Lemona vai Salvats?
Lūkojos uz ULN2001A - Bet pēc diagrammas no manuāļa ir tomēr atšķirības.

Ņemot vērā nelielo pieredzi, tomēr palūgšu apstiprinājumu der vai neder.

----------


## JDat

ULN2004 derēs.

----------


## Tristan

Pateicos par info Sensei!  ::

----------

